# Does FreeBSD x.y-STABLE have updates?



## alie (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

Does FreeBSD x.y-STABLE have updates ? means i can get some updates when i run:
[CMD=""]freebsd-update fetch install[/CMD]


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

You can use freebsd-update(8) only to upgrade a -RELEASE. It doesn't work for -STABLE.

And yes, there are updates for -STABLE but you will have to use the source update.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure STABLE may have updates. It often does. But freebsd-update(8) is only supposed to support RELEASEs.
Check section 24.5.2.3 (especially 2. a.) in the Handbook for information on using and updating STABLE.


----------

